# Diesel Fuel Leak from Engine



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've not seen any physical leaks, but I swear I can smell a whiff here and there...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a leak that I initially thought was the fuel pump. There was a lot of fuel in the area of the leak, so I sprayed it all down with brake cleaner, took a short drive, and inspected. It turned out it was the seal at the connection of one of the two fuel lines behind the pump. They're short pieces less than a foot long. If they're your problem, it takes about 90 seconds to change and costs $30-40


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel high pressure pump replacement


Well I had my timing belt and water pump replaced by a local shop on my 2014 cruze diesel at 120000 miles and I got it back and the smell of diesel fuel was so bad inside the car it will make you nauseous. I immediately called the shop and they took it back and examined it and said that the high...




www.cruzetalk.com





could be shaft seal?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Was in the car for about an hour today and can start to smell a slight hydrocarbon odour coming in through the HVAC.

Have called the dealer. But they’re swamped and can’t take me until Wednesday next week.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> I had a leak that I initially thought was the fuel pump. There was a lot of fuel in the area of the leak, so I sprayed it all down with brake cleaner, took a short drive, and inspected. It turned out it was the seal at the connection of one of the two fuel lines behind the pump. They're short pieces less than a foot long. If they're your problem, it takes about 90 seconds to change and costs $30-40


Any more details about the part #?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Any more details about the part #?


Depending on which of the lines back there it is...


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

hpfp possibly... its in that area.. take off top cover of timing belt and look below where pulley for pump is. you will see trail all the way down to bottom near crank pulley


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dealership diagnosed HPFP, P/N 55582064, to be covered by GMPP. Odometer 97,500 miles.

Dealership will do timing belt and related at the same time. But on my dime.

Waiting on parts. So will be completed in a week or two.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@revjpeterson - Where on the engine are these fuel lines you had issue with? Are they on the backside and need a mirror to see?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> @revjpeterson - Where on the engine are these fuel lines you had issue with? Are they on the backside and need a mirror to see?


I could see them by just sticking my head under the hood from the passenger side and looking down the gap between the firewall and HPFP.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

It looks like UV dye is safe for diesels. I may just buy some and test it out. I also got a whiff of diesel from my passenger side rear door which is by the fuel filter.


----------

